# GF TI 4200 oder GF FX 5200



## danube (3. Juni 2003)

hallo, 

eine kurze frage: 

welcher dieser beiden karten könnt ihr mir empfehlen? 

Geforce TI 4200 - 64 SD RAM 
oder 
Geforce FX 5200 - 128 DDR RAM 

beide karten kosten gleich viel. welche von den beiden ist besser? was sind die grössten unterschiede? 

danke!


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juni 2003)

Naja, ich persönlich empfehle dir keine von beiden. Nimm besser eine ATI 9800 oder 9700Pro. Haste mehr vom Geld für weniger Geld


----------



## Grimreaper (4. Juni 2003)

@dfd1: Das stimmt nicht, beide von dir genanntenn Graphikkarten sind deutlich teuerer. In der Klasse liegt die 9500 Pro von ATI.

Nach folgendem Benchmark soll die FX5200 sogar langsamer als eine Ti4200 sein:
http://www.golem.de/0303/24399.html

Also würde ich zur Ti4200 raten. Wenn dir die Leistung aber nicht ganz so wichtig ist (so groß ist der Vorsprung der Ti4200 nicht), du aber gute Qualität beim Spielen haben willst, greif eher zur FX, da diese DX9 unterstützt.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juni 2003)

Wennschon dann die 4200Ti, ausser du willst einen Fön in deinem Rechner... Oder nimm die ATI 9500Pro. Die lässt sich relativ Problemlos auf eine ATI9700Pro tunen. Mehr Leistung für weniger Geld


----------

